# No key for the door



## 111349 (Apr 14, 2008)

Our new used 2007 autocruise starblazer has a remote control key and a single key which opens / locks all the other doors exceot the side entrance door. We are having to lock this from the inside only and leave via front door. The lockers key does not fit this door? Is this the same for other owners of the starblazer?


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Have the Autocruise Pioneer 2006 3 keys on auto lock one to side door and one to toilet and storage areas. If there is a lock on the outside side door you should have a key.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Padlyn,
We had an 05 Starblazer and the key that opened the habitation door was the same one that opened the toilet cassette door. It was the only round ended key, all the rest had rectangular ends.
Good luck
Barrie


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Response*

Padlyn

The side exterior door is not activated on the remote control used for the cab doors.

However, there should be a key for the exterior door lock.

If you are stuck with this and the previous owner has not given you the key, please send us a PM so that we can identify your vehicle and try to help.

Regards
Kath


----------



## 111465 (Apr 18, 2008)

It's nice to see that Swift Leisure Group are active on these blog sites and forums, it's a good mitigation strategy commercially, particularly if consumers are upset with their products that they purchase even if via supplying dealers. Keep up the good work SWIFT,let's hope your direct intervention with consumers of your manufactured products proves to be a worthwhile, enjoyable experience.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Padlyn,
We have a 08 Starblazer and the key that operates the lockers also opens the habitation door.
The remote key is for the cab doors only.
We had a Starfire before the Starblazer and it was the same,one key fit all the lockers including the toilet cassette door and the habitation door.
Do you think the previous owners have had a new lock fitted?
Hope you have got the situation sorted out!

Val


----------

